# HAUNTED RADIO'S ST. PATRICK'S DAY SHOW: ahs, monstervision, 3 from hell, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are celebrating St. Patrick's Day with news on Shlock, American Horror Story, The Walking Dead, MonsterVision, There’s Someone Inside Your House, 3 From Hell, Happy Death Day, and more!!

Then, our Demonic DJ spins you around the 'Vortex' with a St. Patrick's Day song, and then we list the Top Ten Twilight Zone episodes of all time. All of this and more St. Patrick's Day goodies on the March 17 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-031718.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, forgot about Lep in the hood. Great show!


----------

